# Typical problems wiht a 98 sentra?



## JetBlackGSR (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Guys!

I'm helping a friend shop for a car, she's looking @ a 98 sentra (no clue of model extention) with 85,000 km (seems kinda low) for 3200$.

If you could give me a quick low down on typical problsm I should look for, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there really isn't too many problem, the tensioners wear down at like 100k, so that will be in issue later in life.. the only other problem i have had was the egr canister went back, but i don tknow how common that is..


----------



## JetBlackGSR (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> there really isn't too many problem, the tensioners wear down at like 100k, so that will be in issue later in life.. the only other problem i have had was the egr canister went back, but i don tknow how common that is..


How does one look at dem tensioners? Noise they make when they go bad? They expensive to replace?


----------



## lovnyj (Mar 18, 2005)

*no problems*

i have had my 98 sentra gxe for almost 4 years now.. i have not had one problem with it so far and i have almost 160,000 miles on it. still runs like the day i got it. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can't really look at them without removing the valve cover and even then its kind of hard.. the upper is like a 2 hour job, the lower is a little more involved


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*problems in general....*

I have a 97 with 90k mi on it, problems so far (not caused by myself hehe)

EGR code= Bad vaccuum hose (dry cracked, replaced with silicone hose)
5-10$ fix no prob for me to diagnose and fix with code-reader
Auto-zone will read code for free now.

1 Blown fuse on dash fuse panel $5 fix, no prob even a noob could do it
(but maybe not find it.... "what's a fuse do exactly?")

That's IT!!! every other problem was either caused by a modification or a stupid monkey (I am the stupid monkey, well 98% anyway, 1%angel, 1%devil)

And of course the routine brake pads, tire change, oil changes, fuel filters, etc...


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

lovnyj said:


> i have had my 98 sentra gxe for almost 4 years now.. i have not had one problem with it so far and i have almost 160,000 miles on it. still runs like the day i got it. :cheers:


So, didnt you change any of the alternator,starter, CV shaft. front main seal? Just asking?


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i just got my 1995 200sx 9 mouths ago and could not love it more. I have replaced both 1/2 shafts and now i need a knew culch. what is a good price for a culch repacement on a ga16de? Iv gotten est. of 530 and 599.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

jwt clutch all the way



the only other thing i can think of that usually has problem is excess carbon build up in your egr tube with needs to be cleaned occasionally.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*1998*

my 98 sentra is great,142k + only thing it needs is oil changes, and tune ups, tires, brakes. thats about all a nissan ever needs. thats why I just buy nissans, and have for many years.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thee front main seal leaking is quite common. My 1st 1.6 engine didn't but when it got replaced after being blown the new one did. Good thing we started it up and found out before everything was back in place.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*other*

I did have to have the front main seal done when the Ultralight crank pulley was installed. I'm not positive it was in need of it at the time as the mechanics might have busted crappy trying to pry-bar the old crank off so it might be the car, it might be the breaker bar.
Haven't had a prob with the main seal now and over 65k mi on this one.

Alternator still running hard with 90k mi and a competition stero bumpin, I do use a 1 farad capacitor for the amp and a 0.5 farad cap for the battery (stores electricity until you overdraw battery and helps keep thingy's from jumping/dimming headlights etc...) I've seen a car actually drop rpms when the bass hits.

I haven't heard a noise from my CV shafts yet in 90k mi. Of course, I left the suspension alone aside from strut tower braces f&r and 17" rims. (stock ride height, stock tie-rods, stock shocks and struts.
I think the lowering craze is really really bad for your alignment and cv's as well as your back, your neck, the top of your head and the bottom of your car. What CAT? "Quick, get out and pick it up, I need that for emissions!"


----------



## snedecor (Apr 28, 2004)

*"Typical" B14 Sentra issues*

I've had these things, and have heard them mentioned before:

1) Fuel tank vent valve on charcoal canister
2) Front and rear main oil seals. At first only front was leaking, when I fixed the front, the rear started leaking.
3) Oil pressure sender unit seeping oil.
4) Boots on CV joints
5) Starter
6) Gas cap (failed emissions leak test)

It's got 133,000, and I think it could go 133,000 more if my wife could stop wrecking it (grin, in case she reads this....)


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

DanTheMan said:


> Alternator still running hard with 90k mi and a competition stero bumpin, I do use a 1 farad capacitor for the amp and a 0.5 farad cap for the battery (stores electricity until you overdraw battery and helps keep thingy's from jumping/dimming headlights etc...) I've seen a car actually drop rpms when the bass hits.


when i had my system my rpm's dropped and my friends drops so much that he can be in neutral in a drive thru or something and will stall out...anyways i have no complaints about our cars i think the biggest problem is just regular maintence and the occasional "S**T my alternator is crapped out!!" but other than that its a good lil car


----------



## jon-jon (Aug 9, 2005)

*"sentra" i love this car.*

good day, 

i also have sentra 98', its been 4yrs and 6month since iv bought it (2nd hand). problems such as oil seals, belts, brake pads are common for a 7 year old car, and also check under chassis of ur car for maintenance..... never the less, I LOVE MY CAR. do take care and happy motoring :thumbup:


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

Body! Open the front doors and look around for corrosion.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vinnie_febs said:


> Body! Open the front doors and look around for corrosion.


that is caused by lack of maintence.. ifyou clean the inside of the doors, it should be fine.. the only body problem is the b14 bump sag in the rear


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Problems I've had/have with my '98 200SX, (2 door Sentra):
1) Driver's side power window is FUBAR.
2) R+P power steering leak, ($389.00+tax).
3) New clutch and brake job, (not really a problem,
since it's got a little over 50,000 miles).
Nothing major, really, but I've heard a lot of people bitch
about the power windows. It's little things like that that
make you love or hate a car, though. I still love my Nissan,
even if it's a bitch sometimes .


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

JetBlackGSR said:


> How does one look at dem tensioners? Noise they make when they go bad? They expensive to replace?


I had a Toyota with bad tensioners; right before they 
went out, I'd be driving around a corner, and let off 
the gas, and I'd hear a "clang-clang-clang" type of 
noise. The chain rubbing/grinding?
Anyway, I sold the car to a friend for $200.00, (bought
it for six 3 years earlier), but it was so old, no mechanic
wanted to fuck with it , not even Toyota.
All I can say is look for that sound, under similar conditions. I guess letting off the gas/turning loosens
the chain enough to start slapping something.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> Problems I've had/have with my '98 200SX, (2 door Sentra):
> 1) Driver's side power window is FUBAR.
> 2) R+P power steering leak, ($389.00+tax).
> 3) New clutch and brake job, (not really a problem,
> ...


the power master cylinders do usually go.


why did you need to change your clutch at 50k, you shouldn't till well over a 100k, either you drive really shitty, ride the clutch, or dump the clutch all the time, cuz mine is over 100k and haven't had a single problem.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> the power master cylinders do usually go.
> 
> 
> why did you need to change your clutch at 50k, you shouldn't till well over a 100k, either you drive really shitty, ride the clutch, or dump the clutch all the time, cuz mine is over 100k and haven't had a single problem.


I have no idea. I bought the car with 27,000+/- miles on
it and pretty much drive it normally; no racing or anything.
Most people here would say I "granny" shift . Maybe
the previous owner, IDK? It's got a clean carfax. I was
pretty pissed about it myself, but I started asking around
and you must have the magic clutch, since a lot of people
were saying 50-70,000 miles.


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> that is caused by lack of maintence.. ifyou clean the inside of the doors, it should be fine.. the only body problem is the b14 bump sag in the rear


It has nothing to do with lack of maintenance. I treat my Sentra like a baby, believe me. But Nissan did have a problem with its drain design on this model.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69835&highlight=rust+door


----------



## snedecor (Apr 28, 2004)

*I got that, too*



vinnie_febs said:


> It has nothing to do with lack of maintenance. I treat my Sentra like a baby, believe me. But Nissan did have a problem with its drain design on this model.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69835&highlight=rust+door



In addition to the things I mentioned above, I also had the dreaded rust bubbles from the outside-in in this location. I ground down to bare metal, splashed around some OSPHO, filled in the holes with epoxy resin, re-painted.

Biggest problem: I had the door leaned up against the garage, and a gust of wind knocked it over onto the concrete! Dayyum!


----------

